# Yard/MOW office



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Well in order to finish Rosy's caboose I was missing ladders and roof cat walks, I found plastruct ladders on eBay @ $10.95 + 4.95 shipping but luckily I found a Bachmann caboose less chassis for $ 10.50 with free shipping plus it had the cat walks and ladders, win-win. Caboose finished and off to new project, what to do with my new caboose shell. Decided on a yard office, painted it a dark gray primer with white trim, new roof out of evergreen, and base from old Pola bridge footing. Labeled it using silhouette and putting them on old Pola plates designed for stickers. Being as there were 2 doors 1 at each end I decided that one end would be yard office and the other MOW office, added radio antenna to end where I forgot to putty ladder holes, other end will get something but not sure at this time, and I still have a caboose cupola left, another project yet to come, maybe a drover caboose on a Kalamazoo combine. Bill 







https://i.pinimg.com/564x/89/ec/29/89ec29566930fa7d8dc4a1a25854bb5c.jpg


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill,
Very nice idea! Looks great.


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Ted Yarbrough said:


> Bill,
> Very nice idea! Looks great.



thanks


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

That is very nice, little yard office
Dennis


----------



## AnnaMay (May 31, 2021)

Wow!This is a cool idea.You are a great fellow and an excellent master. We would have such a company. Will you go?) Yes, to build for yourself what you want is great, but there is not always an opportunity. I have been working in Singapore for a year and now I am faced with the problem of finding a new office. I rummaged all over the Internet and found guys who are looking for offices for rent. Tomorrow we are going to watch service office for rent Singapore. Our main task is to find a cozy, large and modern office. After all, this year alone we have changed two offices. In one office, they could not cope with cockroaches. What we just didn’t do, but every time I found a red-haired arrogant guest in my work briefcase. Then we moved to another office. Everything is great here, but our staff is expanding and getting crowded. And as our boss says - in order to think well, you need to change the environment at least once a year. So we are coping with the task)


----------

